# Basic Ebay HTML help please (black background with green font)



## 121 (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi all,

I sell items on Ebay and tried to customize the HTML to show a black background with green font.

I don't understand HTML and did a horrible job at it. It works (if I don't alter anything) but I think I'm using way too much messy code for a simple task. I took some info from Google searching to do it but the code is a frightening mess :laugh:

Can link one of my listings so you can see what I'm trying to do, then paste my monstrosity of HTML code?

Thanks


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

Well the code you need is font and the backround code for instance the backround code looks something like this

```
<body bgcolor="#000000" text="#336633">
```
That is shown like this one a web page

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
	<title>Untitled</title>
</head>

<body bgcolor="#000000" text="#336633">


</body>
</html>
```
You can also use the

```
<Font></Font><Font size=""></Font><Font color=""></Font>
```
These font tags can me changed to what you need as long as font is in front and you can use color to change color as I showed above and size.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

you could also add style tags in the head of the file....

```
<style>
body{
background:#000;
color:#336633;
}
</style>
```
like so:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
	<title>Untitled</title>
<style>
body{
background:#000;
color:#336633;
}
</style>
</head>

<body>


</body>
</html>
```


----------

